# Acana feeders please



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Rico weighs 6 pounds, and the bag says 1/4 cup a day...just wondering how much others feed?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Which variety of Acana are you feeding?
What is Rico's activity level and age?


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

The new chicken and Burbank potatoe...he is 4 years old and normal activity


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

In that case the amount recommended is correct. But if you notice Rico gaining
a bit simply take away a couple kibbles more.(it will make a difference since the
amount is already so small.) I also recommend 3 walks per day, no human food
and a treat such as a raw bone once per week to keep those teeth pearly white.



Were you worried this amount is too small? With Acana being high in protein,
you need to feed less than many popular brands. Also I highly recommend the
grain free varieties of Acana. Good luck! Rico is gorgeous! Love his coat.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you 

Yes, it seems like a small amount, he was getting 1/2 cup on the chicken soup...so now half the amount of food.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja is 8lbs and Baby is 6 lbs 

Here is a pic of what they get twice daily 










Sometimes a little less


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

So, is that about 16 acana pieces per meal, per dog? So about 32 acana pieces total a day for each dog? Seems like so little compared to the other kibble I was feeding!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I know when I switched to acana my chis started gaining weight instantly! I had to cut back I add water to it until it floats and I also feed between meals fresh veggies and fruit as snacks here and there like a piece of red pepper or cucumber etc


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

I just started feeding Thor Acana Pascifica and he eats between 1/4-1/3 a cup a day. He usually doesn't finish all his food and is very high energy at 11 mos and 4.5lbs. I know it seems like very little but they are little


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Jul 3, 2012)

The larger bags are better deals but at this rate it will last a loooooong time.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm feeding my babies acana too .What type of raw bone will be good ?


----------

